
Facebook’s Slingshot is basically broken. - KhalilK
http://uarrr.org/post/89843320471/facebooks-slingshot-is-basically-broken
======
vxNsr
I don't have an iphone or android so someone tell me if this is unusual: just
put your finger of the camera and send a little typed message.

But the issues he highlights are the exact ones I envisioned when I first read
about this.

